# Problems-Chemcraft Aqualux Uniclear Water Based Tinted Color



## kcicabinetsllc (Dec 10, 2020)

We are a cabinet manufacture and we do all finishing in house. We are having problems with a Chemcraft AQUALUX UNICLEAR W/B SATIN T/C *BLACK. Also having problems with Chemcraft AQUASET (WHITE) W/B SATIN LACQUER (NAME: OXFORD WHITE). We are using a Titan 440 Impact Airless Sprayer and have used tip sizes 410 and up, and still coming out bad. We really need help because we have tried using reducer/ retarder, cleaning the gun and filter over and over, waiting for the right temperature and environment. Please someone help us because our Rep is no help.


The black color when sprayed on the job site or at our shop is coming out terribly. It is running and looks like it has a bunch of spots all over. Attached is a picture to help better understand what we are dealing with.
The white color seems to do a bit better than the black color but even after 3 coats it looks as though there are little scratches and marks on it. Also picture attached as well.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

When you say "In House", do you mean at your shop, or on site(job site)?
I've never used that product, but it looks very fussy. The TDS doesn't appear to mention a best application practice(weird). However, If your using an airless sprayer with a 410 tip, its going to be pretty tough to get an even application to tds specs. You may consider thinning to recommendations and switch to hvlp. It looks to me like its not atomized properly and your passes are too fast. Just my thoughts. Good luck!
Edit:Also, if you have been using your airless for other products, there is a very good chance of contamination in the lines. If you stick with airless, make sure its very clean and use a smaller tip like 308..


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

kcicabinetsllc said:


> We are a cabinet manufacture and we do all finishing in house. We are having problems with a Chemcraft AQUALUX UNICLEAR W/B SATIN T/C *BLACK. Also having problems with Chemcraft AQUASET (WHITE) W/B SATIN LACQUER (NAME: OXFORD WHITE). We are using a Titan 440 Impact Airless Sprayer and have used tip sizes 410 and up, and still coming out bad. We really need help because we have tried using reducer/ retarder, cleaning the gun and filter over and over, waiting for the right temperature and environment. Please someone help us because our Rep is no help.
> 
> 
> The black color when sprayed on the job site or at our shop is coming out terribly. It is running and looks like it has a bunch of spots all over. Attached is a picture to help better understand what we are dealing with.
> The white color seems to do a bit better than the black color but even after 3 coats it looks as though there are little scratches and marks on it. Also picture attached as well.


I went to the ChemCraft training facility a few years back and I don't believe they recommend airless application especially with their waterborne products. Not to say it can't be done with an experienced spray man but you may need to move to a cup gun or HVLP. Loved their products.


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it surface contamination? Looks like fish eye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

wepainthouston said:


> Is it surface contamination? Looks like fish eye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks like solvent entrapment.. ie too heavy of a coating applied and the previous layer did not dry correctly.

I agree spraying HVLP will probably fix a lot of the issues.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I think it looks like solvent entrapment.. ie too heavy of a coating applied and the previous layer did not dry correctly.
> 
> I agree spraying HVLP will probably fix a lot of the issues.



For the first picture, yes. For the other two pictures, it looks like it just isn't atomizing properly, probably leading to a heavier coat in an attempt to smooth things out.


----------



## kcicabinetsllc (Dec 10, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> When you say "In House", do you mean at your shop, or on site(job site)?
> I've never used that product, but it looks very fussy. The TDS doesn't appear to mention a best application practice(weird). However, If your using an airless sprayer with a 410 tip, its going to be pretty tough to get an even application to tds specs. You may consider thinning to recommendations and switch to hvlp. It looks to me like its not atomized properly and your passes are too fast. Just my thoughts. Good luck!
> Edit:Also, if you have been using your airless for other products, there is a very good chance of contamination in the lines. If you stick with airless, make sure its very clean and use a smaller tip like 308..



Thank you for your help it is greatly appreciated. We have been spraying both in our shop and out at the job site. We finally were able to speak with someone from Chemcraft and they helped a little but they said water based is a completely different animal so we are learning as we go.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

kcicabinetsllc said:


> Thank you for your help it is greatly appreciated. We have been spraying both in our shop and out at the job site. We finally were able to speak with someone from Chemcraft and they helped a little but they said water based is a completely different animal so we are learning as we go.


If you get a chance give GF black poly a try, that stuff sprays super easy both airless and hvlp. very forgiving to work with


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> If you get a chance give GF black poly a try, that stuff sprays super easy both airless and hvlp. very forgiving to work with


Cocomonkeynuts. How can I get that stuff to Newfoundland? Can it be tinted at my local paint shop?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Cocomonkeynuts. How can I get that stuff to Newfoundland? Can it be tinted at my local paint shop?


Of course I don't know who can supply it to Canada but yes you can tint it on gennex or color preview. They make white and black poly ready to spray. Their clear acrylic lacquer is pretty nice too. Contact Bill at GF, ill PM you his contact info.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

I get my GF white and black poly off Amazon if that helps. I use it straight from can in HVLP. Can wet sand to get rid of orange peel and flubs. Drys fast and can transport in less than 24 hr after last coat. My BM dealer tints for me, but is also trying to switch me to Gemini Hydro which is good in light colors.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Tprice2193 said:


> I get my GF white and black poly off Amazon if that helps. I use it straight from can in HVLP. Can wet sand to get rid of orange peel and flubs. Drys fast and can transport in less than 24 hr after last coat. My BM dealer tints for me, but is also trying to switch me to Gemini Hydro which is good in light colors.


Thanks Tprice. That Gemini Hydro looks crazy good. Spray only by the looks of it. Can you brush the GF Poly? Also what's the big difference between the White Poly and The White Brushable enamel?


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

are


finishesbykevyn said:


> Thanks Tprice. That Gemini Hydro looks crazy good. Spray only by the looks of it. Can you brush the GF Poly? Also what's the big difference between the White Poly and The White Brushable enamel?


I have never used the GF White Brushable Enamel but I think it is meant as a Brushable form of the White Poly which is spray only. The Gemini Hydro handles in a similar manner but has a higher viscosity and I think higher solids. The TDS indicates you can brush or roll but I haven't tried.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

kcicabinetsllc said:


> We are a cabinet manufacture and we do all finishing in house. We are having problems with a Chemcraft AQUALUX UNICLEAR W/B SATIN T/C *BLACK. Also having problems with Chemcraft AQUASET (WHITE) W/B SATIN LACQUER (NAME: OXFORD WHITE). We are using a Titan 440 Impact Airless Sprayer and have used tip sizes 410 and up, and still coming out bad. We really need help because we have tried using reducer/ retarder, cleaning the gun and filter over and over, waiting for the right temperature and environment. Please someone help us because our Rep is no help.
> 
> 
> The black color when sprayed on the job site or at our shop is coming out terribly. It is running and looks like it has a bunch of spots all over. Attached is a picture to help better understand what we are dealing with.
> The white color seems to do a bit better than the black color but even after 3 coats it looks as though there are little scratches and marks on it. Also picture attached as well.


I agree generally with what everyone is saying. The doors with the orange peel effect may have been applied too light and the other door was too heavy. There is a fine line between to slow, to fast, and just right. When we use our airless for cabinet doors, we use a 210 ff, although for lacquer, we use our HVLP more often than the airless. I feel the 8" fan of the 410 for cabinet doors is a little wide and makes it harder to hit all the angles with proper coverage, especially on smaller parts. It may explain some of the difficulties with it laying down. It's like trying to paint window sash with a 4" siding brush. Probably can be done, but most would use something like a 1 1/2-2" sash brush as the appropriate brush for the job.


----------



## Nsinderson (Feb 9, 2021)

kcicabinetsllc said:


> We are a cabinet manufacture and we do all finishing in house. We are having problems with a Chemcraft AQUALUX UNICLEAR W/B SATIN T/C *BLACK. Also having problems with Chemcraft AQUASET (WHITE) W/B SATIN LACQUER (NAME: OXFORD WHITE). We are using a Titan 440 Impact Airless Sprayer and have used tip sizes 410 and up, and still coming out bad. We really need help because we have tried using reducer/ retarder, cleaning the gun and filter over and over, waiting for the right temperature and environment. Please someone help us because our Rep is no help.
> 
> 
> The black color when sprayed on the job site or at our shop is coming out terribly. It is running and looks like it has a bunch of spots all over. Attached is a picture to help better understand what we are dealing with.
> The white color seems to do a bit better than the black color but even after 3 coats it looks as though there are little scratches and marks on it. Also picture attached as well.


----------



## Nsinderson (Feb 9, 2021)

I own and operate a 1 man custom finish shop l have sprayed 100's of gallons of the aquaset mostly in the booth but also onsite. It is a bit touchy but l have used touchier ones (Kem Aqua comes to mind). I've experience the little pinholes a # of times and by accident l've found what works...for the last 10 years or so l've been spraying wb's in the booth with either a pressure pot and pneumatic spray gun (stainless 2 gal. pot mated to a Sata 1000K RP with a 1.3 needle nozzle [this is a high $ set-up]) or a Devilbiss Compact gravity gun. With both of these set-ups l occasionally would get the pin holes. When l work on-site l would use a graco 9.0 turbine. With the on-site work l noticed l never get the little pin holes. I just finished a large on-site office woodwork job in black and then clear coated it with kem aqua, worrying the whole time l'm spraying that it would be a disaster of pinholes that you could see a mile away but not a pinhole in site, just spray and go...like it should be. I'm guessing it was the soft spray from the hvlp unit at 9.5 psi compared to 35psi the Sata 1000k needs. To test out the theory l drug deep into spray gun collection 2 weeks ago and found a Dux gun that l've owned for years but have rarely used. These guns only need 15-20 psi and 10 cfm of compressor air to atomize product and produce a very soft spray. In that 2 weeks l've sprayed well over 200 cabinet doors & drawer fronts, 20+ man doors and jambs & 1/2 dozen counter & desk tops using aquaset & aqualux with the Dux and not a single pin hole.
If your still with me, l'd get a good size turbine for the site and shop work, it will be a lot slower than the airless but the work will come out great. I would also suggest getting a dux gun if you have compressed air in the shop but they are $pendy and touchy.


----------



## Homestead woodworks (Feb 24, 2021)

monarchski said:


> I went to the ChemCraft training facility a few years back and I don't believe they recommend airless application especially with their waterborne products. Not to say it can't be done with an experienced spray man but you may need to move to a cup gun or HVLP. Loved their products.


Where did you get info on the training facility? I'm looking for some courses/training.


----------

